# Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?



## Flussbarsch (30. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute den Askari Katalog bekommen und wollte mir jetzt meine Angelausrüstung kaufen.
Da ich öfters angeln gehen will an (vorwiegend am Fließgewässer) sollte die Ausrüstung auch einiges aushalten können bzw. lang leben. Ich habe es auf die Spinn- und Grundangelei abgesehen.
Von den Askari-Marken Silverman bzw. Riverman nehme ich mal lieber Abstand denn bei den Preisen Ruten ab 2 Euro !!!! und Rollen für 6 Euro !!!! kann man ja sicherlich nicht viel erwarten. Es wäre ganz nett und hilfreich wenn mir jemand Marken sagen könnte zu Ruten und Rollen die was taugen bevor ich Schrott kaufen tue. Das Edelste und Beste sollte es nicht sein aus finanziellen Gründen.
Die Marke Cormoran sticht mir da ins Auge.
Danke


----------



## rainer1962 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

was möchtest du denn insegesamt für wieviele und welche Ruten mit Rollen ausgeben.


----------



## Flussbarsch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

um die 200 - 250 euro für je 3 rollen und ruten


----------



## hamburgerjung (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

also für je 3 rollen und ruten für 200-250 euro würde ich auf die marke CORMORAN definitiv verzichten !!!!!!.......kauf dir lieber 2 rollen und 2 ruten....(selbst dann würde ich auf cormoran verzichten)..........ich guck ma eben in den katalog und poste gleich nochmal.......


----------



## hamburgerjung (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

hmmmm.....kann dir keine tips geben........weil grund und spin angeln ist ziemlich weitläufig.......musste schon genauer werden.........z.b. ob du jetzt mit ner spin angel hechte oder barsche angeln willst oder ob du jetzt mit der grund angel kleine aale oder dicke zander angeln willst........ich weiss ja auch nicht was das fürn gewässer ist...........|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Moin!

Genau werd mal bitte etwas präziser auf was genau? (Fischart)
Wo? (Gewässerart)
Welche bevorzugten Köder?(Spinn oder Ansitzangeln)

83€ Pro Kombination ist ja schon ne schöne 
Stange Geld da wird sich bestimmt was finden


----------



## Flussbarsch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

also wo ich angele hatte ich eigentlich geschrieben an einem Fluß die Warnow.
Zum einem die Grundangel dachte ich an Aale.
Dann dachte ich an eine leichte Spinnangel für Barsche und eine mittlere bis schwere Spinnangel für große Zander und Hechte.
Geangelt werden soll mit Kunstködern.
Mich auch mal interessieren welche Marken generell zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## hamburgerjung (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

guck dir mal die berkley lightning spin an......kostet so um die 50 euro......vielleicht zusammen mit der ryobi ecusima rolle........die kostet so um die 40 euro !!!!!!..........


----------



## Steffen90 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

An Rollen schau dir mal fürs Spinnen die Spro Passion an.
zum Grundangeln die Spro Hardliner LCS.http://www.spro.nl
als Rute Würde ich für Barsch ne DAM E-Motion mit nem Wg bis 25g nehmen und für Hecht eine E-Motion mit nem Wg bis 70g.http://www.dam.de
als Grundrute tuts ne günstige Karpfenrute!


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Wenn du selbst den Katalog hast, würde ich einfach
unter den jeweiligen Ruten/Rollen schauen und dann preislich filtern.
Es ist immer so ne Sache jemand anderen zu empfelen was er kaufen soll,
denn die Gewässer sind so unterschiedlich und die Auswahl ist so groß.

Gruß Tim|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Sry das ich gestern so schnell abrechen musste. 
Wir schnacken nachher nochmal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Die Warnow (Fluss) hab ich immerhin schon ein paar mal gesehen, ist aber nun nicht der Rhein und an den Ufern haste ja auch einige Bedeckung 

Spinnfischen wäre mein default eine 3,00 m Rute,
Grundfischen wäre mein default eine 3,60 m Rute.

Du hast ca. 30-55 EUR pro Komponente zur Verfügung.
Ein Überlegung wäre, eher in die Rolle etwas mehr zu investieren und die Rute aus den guten Einsteigerserien zu nehmen, aber da gehört auch der subjektive Geschmack dazu. 

Wirklich gutes Gerät in LowCost-Ruten haben hauptsächlich Balzer und DAM (erwiesenermaßen). Von anderen würde ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Finger lassen. Bei den Rollen ist Ryobi+Clones,Shimano, Daiwa immer ganz vorne. Eine Ausnahme sind die kleinen Cormoran BTR weil konkurrenzlos . Vielleicht kommt Cormoran durch die Daiwa-Familienbildung auch demnächst mit weiteren Spinn- (11ALPi)und Großfischrollen ganz groß raus, mal sehen.

Bei den Spinnrollen ist es recht einfach, weil übersichtlich aus den Regalen von Ryobi, Shimano, (Daiwa):
1. Ryobi Ecusima, Spro Passion 
2. (bischen teurer) Shimano Exage 
3. (noch ein bischen mehr >50) Spro BlueArc7, da haste was fürs Leben.
Alles in den Größen ~ 2500/3000/4000, je nach Rute, die 4000er auf die schwerste Spinne und evtl. an die Grundrute und .

Freilaufrolle fürs Grundangeln:
Ist schwer in der Preislage, da bleiben wohl nur die Spro-Typen, wenn man nicht gleich die kleinen günstigen Cormoran Cormaxx oder Sinus BTR der Größe 40 nehmen will, gibt es z.Zt. saugünstig für bis runter 16--25 EUR z.B. Gerlinger, wäre aber nur eine ausreichende Wahl für den Anfang, aber eine gute Option die später mal aufzurüsten.
Mit einer der obigen Spinnrollen geht das auch, gerade wenn die evtl. später noch für eine weitere Spinnrute verwendbar wäre.
Alles auf einmal gut geht halt nicht. Der Einsatz zweier Shimano BTR GTE oder RE der Größe 6010 sprengt dein Budget. 

Schnur:
- Monofil: Dreamtackle Supertouch
- Multifil: TuflineXP, Hemmingway Monotec Futura (alles teuer >20EUR)
In dem Fluß reicht aber meist ne Mono, die Multifile gehört auf die Zanderrute bzw. auf die Wechselspule (Aluspule) der Spinnrolle.

Spinnruten:
1. DAM Emotion Serie 3,00m, zuerst eine mittlere 20-70g
2. Balzer Diablo-III 3,00m, zuerst eine mittlere
kann man auch für 30-40 EUR bekommen.

Grundruten:
geht im Prinzip jede 3,60m Karpfenrute von 2,5+lbs,  allerdings ist 2tlg mit Transportproblemen und 3tlg zu entscheiden, beim Hinlegen ist das Gewicht nicht so wichtig. Da auch Welse vorkommen, würde ich das Teil nicht zu zart auslegen, aber sicherlich willst Du auch kleinere Fische gut fangen können..
1. DAM Emotion Serie 3,60m 3tlg in der 20-70g
2. DAM Emotion Carp Serie 3,60m 2tlg  2,5 lbs  2_3/4 lbs 3 lbs
3. (andere, gibts noch viele Möglichkeiten)

Mein Spartipp:
Schau auf jeden Fall herum und vergleiche, auch ebay. Askari ist nicht so günstig oder jeder eingesparte 10er freut dich bzw. ermöglicht dir z.B. bessere Rollen zu kaufen.
Ein Einkauf von mehreren Ruten an einer Stelle - auch bei ebay - reduziert die Versandgebühren ganz erheblich, da die gerade bei den Steckruten und kleineren Anbietern ordentlich hoch sein können. Etliche Anbieter haben das inziwschen aber gut im Griff :m 

Ein Beispiel:
Spinnrute: DAM Emotion 3,00m 20-70g, Spro BlueArc7 740  (geht auch auf MeFos)
Grundrute(x2): DAM Emotion 3,60m 3tlg 20-70g, Cormoran Sinus BTR 5AI 40
(Grundruten braucht man einfach mehrere)

Kommst Du so bei ~220 EUR an mit Schnur incl. Multifil etwa ~255, je nach gefundenen Angeboten.
Bevor Du an höherwertiges Gerät denkst, wurde ich immer erstmal den Satz an Spinnruten in leichtere und schwerere ausbauen auf 3-4 Stück Spinnangeln, das bringt mit einer richtig an die Köder angepaßten Rute wesentlich mehr Spaß und Erfolg als ein einfach nur teureres Gerät.


----------



## pike1984 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Hallo Flussbarsch!
Würd mich bei den Rollen auch bei den Herstellern Daiwa oder Shimano, bzw Spro umsehen. Sind wirklich Top-Hersteller. Es muss ja nicht zwangsläufig eine  aus dem aktuellen Angebot von Askari oder sonst einem Versandhaus sein. Es gibt auch sicher bei ebay oder in einem Web-Shop Restbestände an richtig guten Auslaufmodellen wie die Daiwa Samurai 7i mit Frontbremse, eine Shimano Nexave, Exage oder Sahara in den Größen 2500 oder 4000(für Aal) zum Grundfischen. Als Frontbremsrolle sind die auch sicher zum Spinnfischen (2500er für Forelle, Barsch, Zander, bei Erwartung größerer Hechte besser die 4000er) geeignet. Die Blue Arc spielt halt leider schon in einer anderen Liga, aber wer weiß, vielleicht findest ja ein gutes Angebot. Rutentechnisch würd ich auch DAM oder Balzer empfehlen. Da gibts natürlich erst recht Möglichkeiten wie Sand am Meer. Musst du nach deinen Zielfischen ausrichten(gewünschte Länge, WG, Aktion etc.). Hab selber auch schon seit längerem drei verschiedene Spinnruten. Vielleicht wärs nicht verkehrt wenn du da mit einer mittleren 3m/10-40g WG oder vielleicht bis 50g anfängst. Dann kannst du deine Ausrüstung wenn die Kasse wieder stimmt schön langsam ausbauen. Meine mittlere ist eine Balzer Edition IM 6 Seatrout (3m 10-40gWG), schlanker Blank, blitzschnelle Aktion für schlanke Blinker, kleine bis mittlere Wobbler, ideal fürs Twistern oder Fischen mit Gummifischen bis 10/13cm. Also recht vielseitig das Teil. Wenn du aber vor allem auf Hecht ausbist und mit richtig großen zu rechnen ist, solltest du lieber mit WG bis 70, 80 g anfangen.
Gruß, Seabstian


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Moin!

@ Flussbarsch besser als AngelDet hönnte ich es auch nicht niederschreiben.


----------



## Flussbarsch (1. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Ruten und Rollen soll ich mir kaufen?*

Vielen Dank an alle hier besonders AngelDet


----------

